# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  sports vision

## optimark

Where can I get enough info to become an expert in sports eyewear and sports vision

----------


## OPTIDONN

You can purchase ASTM standards for sports vision.

----------

